# This lady wants to know the price of cock..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Hillarious :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

If you met her in a bar you might have a few problems if you give her what she wants. :lol: :lol:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

그러나 rayrecrok의 콜라도 유리할 것으로 밖에 착용합니다 :lol:


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

spykal said:


> 그러나 rayrecrok의 콜라도 유리할 것으로 밖에 착용합니다 :lol:


Hi.

"However, there also appears to be beneficial in coke rayrecrok the wear"..

Also lost in translation :lol:

ray.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> Also lost in translation :lol:
> 
> ray.


Trust Google Translate to make a balls of it.... but then again maybe it was a good job it was lost in translation :lol:

Mike


----------

